# American size bed frame



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

I have searched the forum on this but no luck so ...

...newly arrived in Dubai and have been looking for a bed frame to fit our American sized mattress, 193x203cm. Please don't tell me to buy a new mattress, ours is a Four Seasons one (currently in storage in Riyadh) and I will never sleep on anything else! We have only found one base which would fit so far, in Crate and Barrel at MoE. Most others seem to be European sizes, 200x200cm etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

expatsue said:


> I have searched the forum on this but no luck so ...
> 
> ...newly arrived in Dubai and have been looking for a bed frame to fit our American sized mattress, 193x203cm. Please don't tell me to buy a new mattress, ours is a Four Seasons one (currently in storage in Riyadh) and I will never sleep on anything else! We have only found one base which would fit so far, in Crate and Barrel at MoE. Most others seem to be European sizes, 200x200cm etc. Any suggestions?


C&B was going to be my first suggestion, getting something second-hand on Dubizzle would be the second.


----------



## SA117 (Jan 26, 2014)

Have you looked at prehaps getting a bed base custom made to fit your mattress size?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

crate + barrel
west elm
ethan allen
pottery barn

these are the only north american shops i know of here that will carry that size bed frame. your only other alternative would be as suggested above, have it custom built or try your luck on dubizzle.

as for c&b i am surprised you only found one?? they usually have several different bed frames available in that size. note that there are two locations in dubai [mirdiff and moe] and they each showcase different items in the shop however you never know what they actually have in stock in the warehouse that isn't on display. you have to ask. also, pretty much anything that is still available in north america [ie not discontinued] they are willing to special order in for you. you just have to wait for it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

When did Ethan Allen rock up into town?


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

sammylou said:


> crate + barrel
> west elm
> ethan allen
> pottery barn
> ...



I'll bear the custom build option in mind but it would be easier to get one "off the shelf" with bedside tables to match. I should have said, I only found one I possibly liked in c&b! Really helpful thank you, we will check out those stores. Thanks sammylou and all!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's an Ethan Allen in the Dubai Mall. It's been there since the mall opened, I think.

Seems to be more expensive by a goodly margin than the US stores. Even the furniture doesn't look quite the same, it's 'traditional' but in enormous sizes. My recollection of the DC area Ethan Allen was a wider range and less on steroids. 

It could be the Bloomingdale effect, buying the franchise rights to an overseas chain and jacking up the bling bling factor to the point that it barely resembles the original stores in their home country. 



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> When did Ethan Allen rock up into town?


----------

